# HB 1365



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Can anyone add some comments and opinions for HB 1365, which allows for party hunting on big game?

I've gotten some feedback and emails, and I'm not fully aware of the specifics on this bill.

Thanks!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This seems like a bill to allow party hunting as they have in MN. and WI. This will cause nothing but more problems for the Game and Fish Dept. I see this as a increase in competion for Buck licences, why put in for a doe if the wife gets one I can still shot a buck,or if we both get one I can shot 2. then my kids can get licences and I can shoot up to 5.

The law in theory sounds ok but I lived in Wis and this realy caused a problem when people get gun happy and shoot a small doe and expect someone to tag it. Then someone shoots a small buck and no one wants to tag it. This will cause deer to be left in the field untaged and we do not need anymore coyote food..

I hunted with a group of very nice people, but that ended when that deer jumped up in front of them. They would shoot anything moving regardless of size. I hunted with them only one time and told them that I did not care for this type of activity legal or not.

I do believe that this is an attempt to legalize a activity that is going on currently,but it will still lead to problems as it has in MN and WI.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

In past years when this was proposed the GNF said they would have to reduce the number of permits because the kill would be higher.They can look at percentages from past years and estimate how many would be taken.Those estimates would increase if party hunting is allowed thus lowering the number of permits.
This would also lower your chances for a buck tag as hardwaterman states.
Why would anyone want someone else to shoot their deer for them???


----------



## Curt Wells (Jan 13, 2003)

The problem with party hunting is in the licensing structure in North Dakota. This has been explained countless times but apparently some people just don't get it.

If party hunting were allowed, some deer hunters would put in applications for their wives, daughters, grandmas, aunts, uncles and so forth. The result would mean grandma, who doesn't hunt and will sit in a pickup reading a romance novel, will draw a buck tag, while the dedicated deer hunter will be sitting at home having failed to draw a tag. It's really that simple.

Also, it is illegal to party hunt in almost every state in the west. It leads to abuse and unethical hunting practices. Yes, some do it in North Dakota, but that isn't sufficient reason to make it legal.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Party hunting isn't a good idea for ND for several reasons. Like others have already said you can't compare ND to MN and WI. The biggest reason being how buck licenses are distributed in the respective states. In MN and WI you purchase buck tags over the counter. So not being able to shoot a buck is never an issue. Even so, problems arise because guys have their wives buy tags and put in for doe permits so they can shoot more deer. Guys abuse this in states where being allowed to shoot a buck is never an issue, what do you think will happen here where you have to draw a buck tag?


----------

